# new trying to move away from capsules!



## tom5106 (Nov 27, 2013)

hi there new to the forum,

currently have a nespresso machine which i had from when they first come out together with a dualit frother which is good, would like to venture in to the other world of coffee, so was looking possibly in to btc or seperate grinder and machine set up. i have not a clue what to get for example do i just get a gaggia classic and the mc2 which people rave about or an alternative? also i mainly drink cappucino and espresso and was wondering how easy it is to make these manually , not like ppressing the frother button and putting the capsule in!! any advice would help thankyou


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Tom

Welcome to the forum. Can I start by asking you some questions?

Why are you looking to move away from a capsule machine?

If it's because your looking to improve flavour and quality I would recommend a separate espresso machine and grinder. They do come with a certain amount of effort but you are very well rewarded. If you don't think you can put in the effort (it's not for everyone) then consider bean to cup. All I would say is you'll be amazed what a separate machine and grinder can do and it gives you total control and real satisfaction when you get it right (you can't say the same from b2c)

What is your budget, and do you have any limiting factors such as space, aesthetics etc?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Tom. Wouldn't recommend B2C machines - you won't get as good results using a stand alone machine plus grinder. It's not hard to make caps and espressos - just need a little practise and you'll be amazed at the quality using freshly roasted beans of course. Frothing milk isn't hard - learning to produce microfoam takes a bit more practise and patience. Gaggia Classic is a great place to start - MC2 is OK too. Have a look at the sales thread on the forum - good way to make your money go further with equipment that will be well looked after by a forum enthusiast. Buying second hand is a great way to save money especially if you decide to upgrade at some point in the future.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom,

Welcome to the forum. Not all capsules are bad! I bought some decaf ones from Bella Barista and, together with my naked portafilter adapter they make a not bad cup of coffee for late nights when I don't want caffeine!

I'm sure that you will find this forum interesting and the members helpful.

Feel free to ask whatever you want and you will receive friendly, unbiased answers.

David


----------



## tom5106 (Nov 27, 2013)

thanks for the replies, no real reason i want to move away from nespresso, always running out then ordering online bit of a pain, space is sort of limited the nespresso i very compact , its the misses who likes empty space! will there be a lot of difference from seperates rather than btc? im assuming the grinders are rubbish in the machines? budget would be about 4-500 also whats all these pressurised basket etc jargon for me!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome Tom

As Daren has said effort is required with an espresso machine and if I am honest when I started I didnt realise how much! Most the effort is required at the start though when learning various things, dialing in your grinder getting your technique sorted but after this its not that time consuming unless you want it to be!?

Gaggia classic and MC2 is a good place to start along with a milk jug 12oz for one milky drink, 20oz for 2, a tamper and maybe a new basket, all these things relatively cheap.

One last thing the MC2 as a grinder is a bear minimum. If you can stretch your grinder budget (if you have one) upwards then do so cause your shots will improve and taste better


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To answer your question is it worth it ? I'll pose another one , where are you ? Reason I'm asking is because they may be a really great coffee shop near you ( not a chain one ) . Go and try a grea cup of coffee property made ? Do you like it ? Do you like it enough to buy some machines , take a bit of effort and learn new skills ? If you do a machine and grinder is for you .

If your looking to move because pods run out and it's a pain but your generally happy with the taste , then I'm not sure if worth the hassle for you to be honest . You would need to buy coffee from a proper roasters not a supermarket ( if your planning to do this , then get a bean to cup ) . If there isn't one near you the you would be back to ordering online , cheaper than pods , but same process .

The machines take up more space in the kitchen, and make a lot more mess ... It's not as simple as locking in a amount of coffee and pushing a button , it can though be immensely rewarding , to some become a hobby , to others an obsession , and the journey and people on here are fun and helpful ..

Go and try and find a great espresso or coffee and see if that inspires you want to change more .


----------



## iestynl (Nov 8, 2013)

Ironically I'm going in the other direction. Have replaced my Quickmill Andreja Premium with a Nespresso. I miss the wide variety and depth of flavours (although nespresso do lots of varieties I find them a little samey) but was won over by the massive convenience factor! Plus wife's ecstatic at extra space in our kitchen and lack of ground coffee covering sections of work top!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That is a good balanced suggestion and description Boots and sound advice.If people are not prepared to put in some effort and commitment

also perseverance then GOOD espresso making is not for them.If they have numerous gadgets in the back of kitchen cupboards an espresso machine will soon follow.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

iestynl said:


> Ironically I'm going in the other direction. Have replaced my Quickmill Andreja Premium with a Nespresso. I miss the wide variety and depth of flavours (although nespresso do lots of varieties I find them a little samey) but was won over by the massive convenience factor! Plus wife's ecstatic at extra space in our kitchen and lack of ground coffee covering sections of work top!


What did you do with your Andreja?


----------

